# Videos in Einzelbilder teilen



## TRFan (4. November 2005)

Hallo ,
mit welchem Programm ist es möglich Videos in alle Einzelbilder zu teilen und diese seperat in bmp oder jpg zu speichern?

Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.

Danke schon einmal für Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Adrian


----------



## axn (4. November 2005)

Guten Tag!

In der Linkliste findest du VirtualDub. Der dürfte das können. Hab mir gerade sagen lassen, dass das sogar mit Corel-Photo-Paint geht. Is'n Ding.

mfg

axn


----------

